# Sweat shirt jacket pattern



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I am looking for a pattern that uses a sweat shirt for the basic pattern and then has quiting fabirc done decoratively over it to make an open jacket. I dont want one with a zipper or buttons, justan open face one.

Anyone know of a good easy pattern?? One that will go pretty quickly??
I have gone to two of my quilting shops and neighter of them has anything. :-(

Alice in Virginia


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

http://www.clotilde.com/list.html?cat_id=249


----------



## frugalbunny (Jul 8, 2006)

The PBS tv show called Sewing with Nancy did a series of shows on transforming sweatshirts to jackets. They were beautiful. I think it is covered in one of her books. Her last name is Zieman, I think. You can find her books in most libraries.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Nancy's Notion's, in WI. The co. offers several patterns & ideas.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.hgtv.com/decorating/how-to-make-a-garden-vintage-sweatshirt-jacket/index.html

http://www.squidoo.com/quiltjacket

http://myras-tactilepleasuresinfabric.blogspot.com/2008/10/sweatshirt-jacket-tutorial.html

http://www.sewgirls.com/quilting/how-to-make-a-sweatshirt-jacket-60420-.htm


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for all the links. I tried to find the book by Nancy Z. but I couldnt. I did find one set of pastterns that looked interesting but I couldnt really get into the site, everytime I tried it would shut down my computer.

What I am looking for is a sweatshirt pattern that has fabric quilted all over it. With some nice designs. Not being very successful!!

Alice in Virginia


----------



## Maddie Mack (Jan 27, 2011)

I have made the sweatshirt jackets and did not use a pattern. Cut the seams in your sweatshirt and cut the front up the middle. Take off the ribbing. Then I just laid my fabrics onto the sweatshirt, overlapping and arranging how I liked. I then used the decorative stitches to sew around the raw edges, used some FMQ until I was satisifed it was done.

Put binding on the front, cuffs and neckline, sew your side seams back up.

This works best with a sweatshirt about 1 size larger then you normally wear.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

Elanor Burns did this in Egg Money Quilts. Its in the Turkey Tracks block. This video starts with how to make the block, then she shows how she made her sweatshirt with the blocks for pockets, quilt binding for trim and so forth.

http://quiltinaday.com/theater/egg/egg3.html


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

there are many designers, this is just one....

http://www.moonlightdesignquilts.com/shop/Quilted-Sweatshirt-Patterns.htm

scroll down, the top is blank.

be sure to stay stitch; neck, armholes, center front, sides if you are going to cut it apart, and bottom. Don't forget to also do the sleeves.

The stay stitching will keep it from stretching out!!!!! remove ribbbing, now cut apart. SAVE ribbing!

create any quilted design you want, lay over sweatshirt sew on and trim or trim and sew on... either way. Bind with bias tape or saved ribbing ... add buttons, frogs, ties, ??? or not. done.

make sure to prewash new sweat shirt.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Yeah Westbrook!!!!! THose are the exact designs!!! Everytime I tried to get into that site from any other direction it would lock up my computer, yours worked perfectly!!!!!!!!!!

If you have made any of these, what if you dont have ribbing on the sweatshirts??? It is a binding, but not ribbing, it is smooth. Wonder if I can just leave it on???

Alice in Virginia


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

The lady that did the sweatshirts on Sewing with Nancy is Mary Mulari. She has at least 3 books out with the sweatshirt jackets and modified sweatshirts. I got the 2nd hand off of Amazon and only paid a couple of bucks for the 2 that I have.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

ideas

http://www.geocities.com/FashionAvenue/3824/sweatjacket.html

http://www.sweettreat.com/pages/class_samples/CS-cutwork_sweatshirt_jacketB.JPG

http://www.squidoo.com/quiltjacket

http://www.cleoandme.com/products/apparel/prod_honeybunny.html

http://www.cleoandme.com/products/cam_apparel.html

http://www.conniehester.com/sweatshirt-jacket-pattern.htm

http://www.cleoandme.com/products/apparel/prod_angeljacket.html

http://www.tallmouse.com/projects/fall/sweatshirt/index.htm

http://www.tallmouse.com/projects/everyday/sweatshirt/index.htm


to lengthen the sweatshirt.. you can use other sweatshirt fabric
(check out the thrift stores!!! or buy a second one to cut under the
arms.. treat with stay stitching as before)

stitch to bottom of jacket to lengthen.

you can add pockets if you desire.. whether in the side seams of patch
pockets.

have fun!

closers can be frogs, velcro, ties, buttons, zippers.

sleeves can be cuffed or not. you can add a collar.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Great tutorial withs pics for a patchwork jacket from a sweatshirt! It will open as a PDF so you can save and/or print it (hopefully)!

http://static.quiltingboard.com/upload/2010/8/6/1281078786422-easy_patchwork_jacket_instructions.pdf


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Well DH and I went to the quilt show in Hampton VA this weekend. I went with the primary reason to find some sweatshirt jacket patterns. I was walking around looking at everything.When I saw it..........one of the jacket patterns on the internet. And another.....and another and it was the Moonlight design booth!!! With the lady that makes all the designs!!

I got to talk with her a bunch, I bough 5 patterns, and she has a new one coming out end of March. And she gave me all kinds of hints and tips, and we had a great time!!!

Now to get to work. I have gotten all the fabric together for one of the jackets, now just to get some time to do it. 

Once I get one done I will take pics.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Here is a picture of the one I just finished today!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice, CC. I have been resisting the urge because I have a lot going on, but one of these just might have to get on my short list for sping...


----------

